# Lathe questions



## Better Place (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I figured this audience would know the answers.

I'm going to look at a Craftsman lathe with a copycrafter tomorrow. I found it on Craigslist. Is there anything in particular I should look at/for as far as making sure it is sound?

Also, I really don't want to spend a lot on exotic or hardwoods while trying to learn turning. Is there any reason I couldn't practice on pine or other scraps I have laying around? The pine would be cut down 2x4s etc, making sure they are straight and as knot free as possible.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

When I started I used some 2x4 scraps I had lying around to sorta learn on. The biggest problems are hidden knots and the sap. After thou get done turning you tools will be covered in pitch. I just wiped my tools down with mineral spirits and it came right off. Another option is to go to woodcraft an buy one of their blank grabbags. Not labeled and usually comes out less than a dollar a blank. Just don't make the same mistake I did and try to turn snakewood right out the gate. Know your species and let the ones that are naturally moist dry. Pick up a 7mm pen kit set. Best way to teach yourself how to use the tools. Or for me anyways. Plan to spend about $150 between wood, pen kits, mandril, mill, sandpaper, and finish. Cheaper than other parts of this hobby. You'll spend more than that on a good chuck. Welcome to the most addictive hobby ever.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Hard to advise when not much information.

What are you looking to do with a lathe? Mostly spindle work, mostly bowl work?

What is the model number? 

As the earlier post mentioned, the issue with pine is the sap/resin.

+1 on going to woodcraft and getting some cheapo blanks.

Starting with soft woods without knots is a good idea.


----------



## Better Place (May 23, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Hard to advise when not much information.
> 
> What are you looking to do with a lathe? Mostly spindle work, mostly bowl work?
> 
> ...


I've got beginner's fever at this point as far as what I want to do. I've been looking at all the cool pens and goblets and gavels and sea salt grinders and plates and.. and.. and...

I digress. Not sure of the model number. I can check on that.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

If it's this one, it's a nice one! The biggest concern for a unit is making sure that all the bearings (to include the motor) have been properly lubed over its lifespan. Usually every six months or so a light dab of oil helps it all work for many, many years. I'm sure that before you drop some money on it that the seller will turn it on and show you speed changes and such. It does look like it has been well cared for but all I have is a picture. Just based on what I see and if it works like it looks like it should then you could spend more on worse!


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't help you on the lathe but any lathe should have speed changing capabilities and nice if the head stock will turn outboard if it can. One thing I will emphasize, face shield and dust mask! that will be the first thing after the lathe and before your first piece of wood.
The biggest problem I had when I first started out was how to hold the cutting tools against the wood. What angle, what degree, what....what....what.... Wish there was a straight answer but remember you are trying to cut wood not scrape it off. (unless you are using a scrapper that is) Confused yet? You will be but there are a number of videos on line, on youTube and everyone on this site will help you out. Just ask. You are about to have a great time playing with wood!


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> You are about to have a great time playing with wood!


This just sounds wrong. Feel like we should warn against hairy palms.


----------



## Better Place (May 23, 2012)

Mr Mac said:


> If it's this one, it's a nice one! The biggest concern for a unit is making sure that all the bearings (to include the motor) have been properly lubed over its lifespan. Usually every six months or so a light dab of oil helps it all work for many, many years. I'm sure that before you drop some money on it that the seller will turn it on and show you speed changes and such. It does look like it has been well cared for but all I have is a picture. Just based on what I see and if it works like it looks like it should then you could spend more on worse!


Mr. Mac,

Your link didn't work...

But the post is here: (not sure about posting policies, so I apologize if this is against the rules)
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/3025534388.html

Is there anything specific to watch or listen for? Obvious grinding sounds etc I think I will be able to hear, but anything like play in the head stock/tail stock, warpage/bends anywhere that wouldn't be obvious at first glance..?

The lathe is model number 113. 228160. The copy crafter is 113. 249070


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Better Place said:


> I've got beginner's fever at this point as far as what I want to do. I've been looking at all the cool pens and goblets and gavels and sea salt grinders and plates and.. and.. and...
> 
> I digress. Not sure of the model number. I can check on that.


I'm going through tje same thing right now as far as having a beginners fever, got a jet 1236 and some woodcraft turning tools. Realized I need a lot of practice, and learning the propper way to sharpen is frustrating. Everyone is right,it is addictive and very expensive. I've made a few pens so far. When I looked around for a lathe I looked at the one at Sears and it just felt like it wouldn't last, but then again I can't compare to anything as I never had a lathe before, but I do build furniture out of wood and can say that tools do matter.


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

I have the same craftsman lathe and it's great! I replaced the bearings when I got just to be safe. They were $10 and easier to replace than chucking up a piece of wood. I also added a link belt to replace original worn one. As long as the motor works it's a nice machine.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*The lathe purchase is only the beginning of the spending*

I have only been turning for 18 months. I was surprised that this is the first time where the cost of the initial machine is a fraction of the money I have spent since I started. I am not complaining, just want you to know this is the start of the cost of this hobby.

I found a link to the user manual, always useful.
http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-wood-lathe-model-113-228160.html

I have a friend with a Craftsman lathe which uses the steel tube to mount the banjo. He comments that the lathe has a lot of vibration.

If you look at other models, you will see the banjo mounts of heavy steel "ways" which are two flat machined surfaces.

On this lathe, the tailstock is kept in alignment by a small groove in the steel tube. Potential for getting out of alignment.

If the link is the correct manual, this lathe does not have much speed selection. The links shows
Low 875 rpm
1350 rpm
2250 rpm
Max 3450 rpm

I think the low speed is not low enough for items > 4in diameter. It seems this is intended to be a spindle turning lathe.

I rarely turn < 500 rpm, but I like that my lathe can go down to 100 rpm. To be honest the only time I used such a slow speed was to keep a piece moving while epoxy was setting.

I will start up an unbalanced piece at 250 rpm and then carefully work up to faster speed.

In my opinion, I would pass on this lathe and find a better starter unit.

Take a look at the Penn State Industries site. Their Turncrafter Commander would be better than this Craftsman unit. Just my opinion.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/mini-lathes.html


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Better Place said:


> Mr. Mac,
> 
> Your link didn't work...
> 
> ...


Probably because I forgot to add the link! At any rate, yes, that was the same one I was pointing to. I did see in the photo in the ad that the manuals are both there and look clean which tends to say a lot about the owner!

From what kd5nay posted, if you follow that simple advice I don't think you'll go wrong!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have practiced turned a lot of pine (2X4 ripped) and never had an issue with sap. Now green pine is completly different; don't do it.
Another good source is any green hardwood limb 2-3" diameter. You may get a little wet getting through the sapwood but not a big problem. Just wipe down the bed and tools good at the end (especially with oak).


----------



## Better Place (May 23, 2012)

Dave,

Thanks for the advice. You've definitely given me some food for thought. I'm still going to go look at it and see what it looks like up close and personal.

The biggest consideration at this point is quite frankly cost. I would love to be able to go out and get a Jet or a Delta or a Turncrafter Commander new out of the box, but it is nowhere near possible on my little budget.

But, if this unit turns out to be as good as some have claimed theirs are, and it is in proper functioning order, it may be a good starter for me.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I have one of those that i was given for free. Not in great shape and heading for a scrap bin in near future.










PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Better Place (May 23, 2012)

Phillip,

How many pieces were you given?


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

The head stock and switch..the head stock pully, the main bar, the tail stock, the tool rest (broken) and the banjo...the only good part not rusted was the headstock bearings. Kinda surprised me that the shaft spun so easily. the only part i can use on it was the safety switch, it fit my tablesaw. 

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------

